# Here i present you the best looking 35 yo turkish actor



## RopeAllFemales (Sep 15, 2018)

In his prime he was at the same level as gandy, opry etc

.


----------



## Tricky (Sep 15, 2018)

9/10. Best looking guy in a group of 10,000 random guys.


----------



## Vanillestorms (Sep 15, 2018)

Yeah, he looks great.


----------



## Nibba (Sep 15, 2018)

Tricky said:


> 9/10. Best looking guy in a group of 10,000 random guys.


Yeah honestly he has great bones and great phenotype (dark triad mystery masculine hunk)


----------



## averageblokecel (Sep 15, 2018)

Tricky said:


> 9/10. Best looking guy in a group of 10,000 random guys.


truth be told


----------



## GAY (Sep 15, 2018)

8/10 Chad, though he would be slayer with colored eyes


----------



## UndercovrNormie (Sep 15, 2018)

Legit looks like a Brad Pitt recolor, won the genetic lottery AND the powerball.


----------



## Nibba (Sep 15, 2018)

Just realized his cheekbones aren't great but has great harmony and soft tissue

Take the harmony pill boyos


----------



## UBER (Sep 15, 2018)

Mogs me


Nibba said:


> Just realized his cheekbones aren't great but has great harmony and soft tissue
> 
> Take the harmony pill boyos


Mogs you


----------



## Vanillestorms (Sep 16, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Just realized his cheekbones aren't great but has great harmony and soft tissue
> 
> Take the harmony pill boyos


Of course bro you don’t need cavemen bones to look good lol, you need good features and very good harmony and then maybe above average bones.


----------



## RopeAllFemales (Sep 16, 2018)

Vanillestorms said:


> Of course bro you don’t need cavemen bones to look good lol, you need good features and very good harmony and then maybe above average bones.



yes, thats the same with chico, he doesnt have overkill bones but has awesome facial harmony


----------



## x69 (Sep 16, 2018)

I've seen a lot of turks like this in the Netherlands. Most turks however have a tendency to pack up a lot of fat. A shredded turk can be goodlooking


----------



## Vanillestorms (Sep 16, 2018)

RopeAllFemales said:


> yes, thats the same with chico, he doesnt have overkill bones but has awesome facial harmony


Yeah definitely.


----------



## Nibba (Sep 16, 2018)

RopeAllFemales said:


> yes, thats the same with chico, he doesnt have overkill bones but has awesome facial harmony


That's kinda the reason Chico doesn't look as good as in his prime rn


----------



## Veganist (Sep 16, 2018)

Masculine version of Chico. I watched kara sevda and saw him there. He has massive frame as well.


Nibba said:


> Just realized his cheekbones aren't great but has great harmony and soft tissue
> 
> Take the harmony pill boyos


He has pretty wide zygos. Just because he doesn't have hollow cheeks doesn't mean his cheekones are bad


----------



## oldcell (Sep 16, 2018)

He is same tier as Gandy, O Pry, Chico..
Maybe best harmony i ever saw , he is insanely Gl, one of best looking males ever.


----------



## Nibba (Sep 17, 2018)

UBER said:


> Mogs you


clearly i'm not denying that lol. just saying his harmony is maybe his best feature, even with all his other great features taken into account


----------



## Barry (Sep 18, 2018)

I have a similar phenotype to this guy. Look like a whiter version. My teeth & jaw area is worse but my eye area is similar tbh


----------



## RopeAllFemales (Sep 18, 2018)

Barry said:


> I have a similar phenotype to this guy. Look like a whiter version. My teeth & jaw area is worse but my eye area is similar tbh



Can you pm me your eye area?
His eye area is a 10/10, i doubt that you have a similar eye area tbh, the fissure lenght of the eye, eye distance, eyebrows are all perfect. Never ever you have a similar eye area


----------



## Barry (Sep 18, 2018)

RopeAllFemales said:


> Can you pm me your eye area?
> His eye area is a 10/10, i doubt that you have a similar eye area tbh, the fissure lenght of the eye, eye distance, eyebrows are all perfect. Never ever you have a similar eye area



eh. I can't think of any way to crop the photo which wouldn't give away what I look like, tbh.

Not saying I look exactly like this guy because I don't. Just similar phenotype. My eyebrows are bushier, canthal tilt more positive than this guy, etc. 

It's kind of like I could say I "look like" orlando bloom - same phenotype but I'm not a hollywood actor with the world's hot girls ready to jump my dick.

imagine if either of those guys looked wrong and slightly assymetrical and you have what i look like


----------



## Nibba (Sep 18, 2018)

Barry said:


> eh. I can't think of any way to crop the photo which wouldn't give away what I look like, tbh.
> 
> Not saying I look exactly like this guy because I don't. Just similar phenotype. My eyebrows are bushier, canthal tilt more positive than this guy, etc.
> 
> ...


Why not pm whole face tbh


----------



## Deleted member 209 (Sep 18, 2018)

NCT and looks bloated. 6/10 with generosity


----------



## Nibba (Sep 18, 2018)

blackopstruecel said:


> NCT and looks bloated. 6/10 with generosity


----------



## 11gaijin (Sep 19, 2018)

blackopstruecel said:


> NCT and looks bloated. 6/10 with generosity


Cope


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Sep 19, 2018)

blackopstruecel said:


> NCT and looks bloated. 6/10 with generosity


I hope your joking. 9/10 at the very least.


----------



## SubhumanOverload (Sep 19, 2018)

Insane Harmony


Feels bad mang


----------



## Deleted member 209 (Sep 19, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> I hope your joking. 9/10 at the very least.


You guys can't rate for shit


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Sep 19, 2018)

blackopstruecel said:


> You guys can't rate for shit


What makes him a 6?


----------



## Deleted member 209 (Sep 19, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> What makes him a 6?


The fact that he has 0 angularity and a NCT


----------



## extreme-overthinker (Sep 19, 2018)

blackopstruecel said:


> NCT and looks bloated. 6/10 with generosity


Impossible cope.


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Sep 19, 2018)

blackopstruecel said:


> The fact that he has 0 angularity and a NCT


copeeeeee


----------



## RopeAllFemales (Sep 19, 2018)

blackopstruecel said:


> The fact that he has 0 angularity and a NCT



Thats not nct lol. So iyo every model with hooded eyes has nct. Kek


----------



## Blitz (Sep 19, 2018)

blackopstruecel said:


> NCT and looks bloated. 6/10 with generosity


If that's a 6/10 I do not want a rate.


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Sep 19, 2018)

Blitz said:


> If that's a 6/10 I do not want a rate.


I must be a minus 3 then lul.


----------



## Deleted member 209 (Sep 19, 2018)

RopeAllFemales said:


> Thats not nct lol. So iyo every model with hooded eyes has nct. Kek


Look the thrid pic you dumbass. His eyes are melting


----------



## oldcell (Oct 5, 2018)

he is 10/10


----------



## x69 (Oct 5, 2018)

oldcell said:


> he is 10/10



A 10/10 is impossible


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## EthnicelAscension (Apr 6, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


>


Bumping old threads I see.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Apr 6, 2020)

mogs me


----------



## nastynas (Apr 6, 2020)

mogs all male models to backstage and back, this is not even his young and prime pic


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Apr 6, 2020)

He looks like an drawing sometimes, because his prettiness is so hard over the top


----------

